# Sundown Farm Show Team



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

Very cool!! Looks like you guys have a lot of fun! Kinda reminds me of at our barn we have a club called the High Riders (well back in the day they were really excellent riders who literately jumped like over 5ft lol) but we have a group of us who show together as well.


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

HOLD IT!

Is that photo from Lexington... dare I say the Virginia 4-H Championships?


----------



## Bugabo (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes it was at the 4-H Championships


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Bugabo said:


> Yes it was at the 4-H Championships


Huh, then maybe I'll see you this September.


----------



## Bugabo (Oct 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## Bugabo (Oct 2, 2007)

I would love more feed back on the website!! And if anyone knows of any good shows around here!!


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Depending on where you are in Va you could try the east coast open show circuit. They're located in Williamston NC.


----------



## Bugabo (Oct 2, 2007)

Updated it more with pictures and all!!! Pass the website on to everyone you know!!!


----------



## Bugabo (Oct 2, 2007)

New members!! We are also looking for new members in the area!!


----------



## Bugabo (Oct 2, 2007)

Updated!!


----------



## Bugabo (Oct 2, 2007)

Tell me what you think of the website and if there are any shows in our area!!!


----------

